# Wild Camping places in Littlehampton



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ya all,

Does anyone know of any good wild camping places to stay the night in Littlehampton, West Sussex?

Was thinking of heading over there this weekend.

Thanks
Julie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Julie

Not very likely; Arun DC is persistent with barriers on car parks, and even then overnighting (and cooking) is prohibited. I've seen vans overnighting on Arun Parade, on the riverside - it's a cul de sac with street parking.

google map

other than that, other street parking, or Tesco's at the roundabout by the river bridge. I would have suggested West Beach (looking across the river from Arun Parade), but the council have put barriers on that as well :roll: :x


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for that Mike. 

Looks like a good place. I was also looking at google maps and noticed some parking spaces on the sea front on Sea Road on the B2140 near the tennis courts and beach huts (about 800m east of Arun Parade). Any ideas about that place and if the road will be very busy at night time?? 

Do you know what the cost of parking is likely to be around Arun Parade/Sea Road. Wouldn't have thought that it would be as expensive as Brighton £1-£2 per hour and 7 days a week!

Cheers
Julie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, it may be that you can get in along the sea front there, but more busy. I think both places are free after 6pm-ish.

good luck


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks again Mike.

I'll head down in that direction and make a decision when I get there.

Julie


----------

